# Технологии и коммуникации > Мобильный мир >  Mozilla создала телефон «по просьбам читателей»

## Irina

*ВАШИНГТОН, 27 сентября. Компания Mozilla при разработке концепции мобильного телефона Seabird привлекла людей со стороны. Началось все с того, что был организован веб-ресурс Mozilla Labs, в одной из виртуальных лабораторий которого всем желающим пользователям было предложено обсудить идеальный, с их точки зрения, мобильный телефон.*

Год мозгового штурма дал свои результаты и недавно координатором проекта, дизайнером Билли Мэем была представлена концепция мобильного телефона Seabird, разработанного с учетом пожеланий веб-пользователей, сообщает Novate.

Название Seabird этот мобильный телефон за характерный внешний вид, схожий формами с крылом птицы.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

От обычного мобильного телефона Seabird отличается не только формой, но и некоторыми функциями. Но желанию участников веб-конференции на Mozilla Labs, этот телефон будет оснащен лазерной проекционной клавиатурой с технологией «захват движения», возможностью создания голографических изображений и инфракрасным портом, работающим в качестве пульта дистанционного управления телевизором.


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Конечно, тут есть еще над чем работать, но следует учесть, что Seabird – это всего лишь первый опыт создания мобильного телефона «по просьбам читателей».

Напомним, как ранее сообщал «Росбалт», дизайнер Seung-Hyun Yoon создал для компании Minima красивый, стильный и вполне удобный деревянный телефон Lattice Style Flip Phone.

Отметим,  это уже не первый деревянный мобильный телефон, но мобильник от Seung-Hyun Yoon куда более красивый, многофункциональный и удобный.

----------

